

Traditional Mail is More Efficient Than Online Advertising Methods - RaduTyrsina
http://www.maindevice.com/2012/06/15/traditional-mail-more-efficient-than-online-advertising-methods/

======
mvkel
"Snail Mail is 30 Times More Efficient than Email"

...and at least 30 times more expensive.

Mailchimp campaign:

1000 mails sent

40 people open it

10 people visit the website

cost: $15

Snail mail campaign

1000 mails sent

100 people open it/read it

50 people visit the website

cost: $1500

It may be more efficient from a conversion perspective, but it's certainly not
capital-efficient.

~~~
RaduTyrsina
Well,

10 people visit the website - don't buy shit 50 people visit the website -
they'll buy something

~~~
mvkel
Conversion rate after the user visits the website is going to be the same
either way. You could triple your email outreach to his the same visitor count
as snail mail and have tons of capital left over.

